# Gaming Maus mit coolen Features gesucht!



## TFTP100 (13. November 2011)

Ich suche eine Gaming maus mit paar coolen Features wie z.B. bei roccat kone die led´s und software und sowas halt... Die Maus sollte auch sehr genau sein und mind. 4000dpi haben. Hab bei den ganzen Mäusen den Überblick verloren...
Mit Kabel wär mir lieber meine bluetooth laggt...
Preis ist erstma egal obwohl ich keine 130Euro ausgeben wollte, sowas bis 100 veilleicht.
Welche (marken) bieten sich denn da an?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2011)

die roccat kova+ wäre ein preis/leistungs tipp, aber halt "nur" mit 3200dpi.
was spielst du das du mindestens 4000dpi brauchst?


----------



## TFTP100 (13. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> die roccat kova+ wäre ein preis/leistungs tipp, aber halt "nur" mit 3200dpi.
> was spielst du das du mindestens 4000dpi brauchst?


 
Och ich würds gern mal ausprobiern 
Braucht man denn 6000 für BF3? D


----------



## AeroX (13. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> die roccat kova+ wäre ein preis/leistungs tipp, aber halt "nur" mit 3200dpi.
> was spielst du das du mindestens 4000dpi brauchst?


 
Die hät ich jetzt auch empfohlen. 
Aber bezweifel stark das du 4k dpi brauchst. :p

mfg


----------



## TFTP100 (13. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Die hät ich jetzt auch empfohlen.
> Aber bezweifel stark das du 4k dpi brauchst. :p
> 
> mfg



Wie fühlt sich mehr dpi denn nochmal an? Hab das nicht ganz vertanden 

Aber die kova leuchtet nur blau :C 
U d die kone plus kann doch sogar wenn ich z.b. Bf 3 stArte in anderen macro modus schalten und dazu noch die farben in blau- orange ändern..
Das finde ich schon cool 
Gibt es denn noch konkurrenz die ähnl. Features hat?


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2011)

die kova + kann mehrere farben. man sogar ein pulsieren und ein ständiges farbwechseln einstellen.
mit makros kannst du auch irrsinnig viel auswählen, der treiber ist da sehr ausführlich.

bei der umfeldbeleuchtung ist die konkurrenz ziehmlich klein.

bei einer so hohen dpi reicht ein kleiner mauswisch und bist am anderen ende vom desktop.
ich persönlich kann mit mehr als 1600dpi nichts anfangen. die maus wird dann einfach viel zu schnell.


----------



## Skeksis (13. November 2011)

Öhm, nur falls ich das nicht mitmeißel. Du willst ne Mouse mit coolen Features wie 10.000DPI und schön buntem Leuchten? Dann wirst du aber schnell den "Gaming"Produkten auf den Leim gehen.

Bunt, teuer wenigstens kein Mist wären:

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - SteelSeries » SteelSeries Gaming Mouse - Sensei
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Mionix » Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse

gut und günstig: 

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Logitech » Logitech G400 Gaming Maus

und einfach nur gut gibt es halt auch:

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE

Das erhebt natürlich bei weitem keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Wenn du wirklich unbedingt was buntes haben willst das dann Qualitativ kein Schrott sein soll, ist die Sensei schon ne Überlegung wert. Aber das Beste bei Mäusen wäre tatsächlich mal in den nächsten Markt rennen und probefühlen. Denn die Ergonomie sollte der wirkliche Faktor sein und nicht ob deine Maus 12.000*e³ DPI hat oder schön bunt leuchten kann. 
Ach, und mehr als 2.000DPI braucht kein Mensch (zumindest kenn ich keinen). Und Lasermäuse sind nicht unbedingt besser als optische nur weil sie hohe DPI schaffen. Viele Profis spielen bis heute mit der Intelli.


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2011)

alternativ ein beleuchtetes mauspad?
Illuminated Mouse Pad gaming pad | Cyber Snipa


----------



## Neox (13. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Öhm, nur falls ich das nicht mitmeißel. Du willst ne Mouse mit coolen Features wie 10.000DPI und schön buntem Leuchten? Dann wirst du aber schnell den "Gaming"Produkten auf den Leim gehen.
> 
> Bunt, teuer wenigstens kein Mist wären:
> 
> ...



Die Sensei ist dreck.. und die NAOS naja ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.. Zowie EC1/2 sind sehr sehr gute Mäuse. Haben leider Angle Snapping aber die Intelli hat neg. Accel und langsames Tracking!


----------



## Skeksis (13. November 2011)

gibts eigentlich schon was zur Zowie AM?


----------



## TFTP100 (13. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Öhm, nur falls ich das nicht mitmeißel. Du willst ne Mouse mit coolen Features wie 10.000DPI und schön buntem Leuchten? Dann wirst du aber schnell den "Gaming"Produkten auf den Leim gehen.
> 
> Bunt, teuer wenigstens kein Mist wären:
> 
> ...


 
Was ist den optisch??? Gibts sowas? Ich kenn nur aus der Schule die mit Kugel 
Ja ich muss die vorher ausprobieren keine frage, hab bedenken ob ich mich mit 3cm mehr länge anfreunden kann...
Aber wegen deiner Auswahl, iwie ist einfach alles an der roccat so gut, und die makros und programmbezogenen Fähigkeiten sind großartig! Kann man überhaupt irgendeine Software mit der von Roccat vergleichen?



Abductee schrieb:


> die kova + kann mehrere farben. man sogar ein pulsieren und ein ständiges farbwechseln einstellen.
> mit makros kannst du auch irrsinnig viel auswählen, der treiber ist da sehr ausführlich.
> 
> bei der umfeldbeleuchtung ist die konkurrenz ziehmlich klein.
> ...


 
Kann die Kova das wirklich alles auch? Ich schau se mir nochmal an 
 Ja gut aber mit 6000dpi kann man dann im Spiel und Windows niedrigere Zeigergeschw. wählen und hat dann höhere präzision  (...jaja auch mehr latenz...)



Abductee schrieb:


> alternativ ein beleuchtetes mauspad?
> Illuminated Mouse Pad gaming pad | Cyber Snipa



Fürs Mousepad wollte ich aber eig nicht mehr als 10 euro ausgeben, oder bringt mehr was? ich brauch doch kien Aluminiumkern, oder?



Neox schrieb:


> Die Sensei ist dreck.. und die NAOS naja ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.. Zowie EC1/2 sind sehr sehr gute Mäuse. Haben leider Angle Snapping aber die Intelli hat neg. Accel und langsames Tracking!


Was? , die sensei gefällt mir auch ncith...


----------



## gh0st76 (13. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> iwie ist einfach alles an der roccat so gut, und die makros und programmbezogenen Fähigkeiten sind großartig! Kann man überhaupt irgendeine Software mit der von Roccat vergleichen?


 

Der war gut. 
Bis auf die Qualitätsprobleme die Roccat Hardware traditionell hat.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Der war gut.
> Bis auf die Qualitätsprobleme die Roccat Hardware traditionell hat.


Hab ich was falsches gesagt ?
Solage sie nicht sofort auseinanderfällt und bei normaler nutzung 1 jahr oder so hält oder man sie umtauschen kann is doch alles ok oder?

Die KOVA+ is ja wirklich ziemlich das gleiche wie die KONE+, oder hab ich was wichtiges übersehen?
Kann die kone wirklich so farb-flow von oben nach unten oder wie das heißt? In videos sah das anders aus!?


----------



## Skeksis (13. November 2011)

Zum Thema Roccat: Ich kauf halt keine Hardware, die nach einem Jahr aus den Fugen fliegt. Und dafür auch noch hundsteuer ist. Das ist ein Qualitätsdenken dem ich keine Kaufkraft zur Verfügung stelle. Ich bezahle gerne gutes Geld für gute Hardware (Peripherie). Meine Filco Tastatur kostet auch 150,- €. Und die blinkt nicht bunt sondern sieht halt "normal" aus. Dafür ist die Verarbeitung superb. Und so sehe ich das auch bei Mäusen.

Verarbeitungsmäßig ist zum Beispiel gegen Logitech nix einzuwenden, aber da stören mich halt dann andere Sachen. Ich persönlich mags eben puristisch und funktionell und langlebig.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Roccat: Ich kauf halt keine Hardware, die nach einem Jahr aus den Fugen fliegt. Und dafür auch noch hundsteuer ist. Das ist ein Qualitätsdenken dem ich keine Kaufkraft zur Verfügung stelle. Ich bezahle gerne gutes Geld für gute Hardware (Peripherie). Meine Filco Tastatur kostet auch 150,- €. Und die blinkt nicht bunt sondern sieht halt "normal" aus. Dafür ist die Verarbeitung superb. Und so sehe ich das auch bei Mäusen.
> 
> Verarbeitungsmäßig ist zum Beispiel gegen Logitech nix einzuwenden, aber da stören mich halt dann andere Sachen. Ich persönlich mags eben puristisch und funktionell und langlebig.



Mir ist langlebigkeit nichts soo wichtig außerdem hat man ja 2jahre garantie... Und bezüglich verarbeitung stand in test nur gutes zu roccat produkten.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Mir ist langlebigkeit nichts soo wichtig außerdem hat man ja 2jahre garantie... Und bezüglich verarbeitung stand in test nur gutes zu roccat produkten.


 
Das ist die übliche Meinung der Roccat Kunden. Selbst wenn die Maus alle 4 Monate verreckt, man kann die ja tauschen. Wenn ich mir dagegen ansehe wie lange meine Xai oder meine Intelli 3.0 halten. Die Intelli 3.0 hat es nach 4 oder 5 Jahren gerissen und die Xai hab ich seid Release. Die läuft immer noch perfekt. Auch wenn ich mehr meine Zowie Intelli 1.1 zum zocken nehme und demnächst die AM auf das Pad kommt. Das ist wenigstens noch Qualität die hält. Nicht so einen Krempel wo alle paar Monate irgendwas stirbt und getauscht werden muss.


----------



## TFTP100 (14. November 2011)

Also ich war ehut im Mediamarkt und hab die ausprobiert. Liegt gut in der Hand und Drcukpunkte sind auch gut. Nur wollten die 80 dafür und fanden 15Euro Preisdifferenz zum inetpreis ok.... Entweder ich bestell die odewr ich hol se mir im mm... Wär ja wohl besser mit garantie und so...
btw ein freund von mir hat die kave+ und bei dem is nach halbem jahr noch nix kaputt gegangen!


----------



## Neox (14. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Was ist den optisch??? Gibts sowas? Ich kenn nur aus der Schule die mit Kugel
> Ja ich muss die vorher ausprobieren keine frage, hab bedenken ob ich mich mit 3cm mehr länge anfreunden kann...
> Aber wegen deiner Auswahl, iwie ist einfach alles an der roccat so gut, und die makros und programmbezogenen Fähigkeiten sind großartig! Kann man überhaupt irgendeine Software mit der von Roccat vergleichen?
> 
> ...


 



Fettgedruckt: Größter Stuss. DAS stimmt eben nicht ganZ!


----------



## TFTP100 (14. November 2011)

Neox schrieb:
			
		

> Fettgedruckt: Größter Stuss. DAS stimmt eben nicht ganZ!



Wieso?


----------



## gh0st76 (14. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Wieso?


 Weil man im Betriebsystem immer die neutrale Stellung der Mausgeschwindigkeit halten soll weil es sonst ungenau wird. Dann werden einfach Signale ausgelassen und die Maus ist auf einmal gar nicht mehr so präzise. Ich find das eh Schwachsinnig wenn jemand behauptet das mehr DPI auch genauer sind. Ich treff mit meiner Intelli 1.1 mit 400 DPI auf große Distanz teilweise genauer als die ganzen Highsenser die dann nicht mal das Crosshair ruhig halten können.


----------



## TFTP100 (14. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Weil man im Betriebsystem immer die neutrale Stellung der Mausgeschwindigkeit halten soll weil es sonst ungenau wird. Dann werden einfach Signale ausgelassen und die Maus ist auf einmal gar nicht mehr so präzise. Ich find das eh Schwachsinnig wenn jemand behauptet das mehr DPI auch genauer sind. Ich treff mit meiner Intelli 1.1 mit 400 DPI auf große Distanz teilweise genauer als die ganzen Highsenser die dann nicht mal das Crosshair ruhig halten können.


 
Jaja, aber mehr dpi können ja nicht schaden...(außer dem budget )
Trotzdem mag ich die kova+ nicht weil die optisch ist, oder reicht das schon?


----------



## Neox (14. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Jaja, aber mehr dpi können ja nicht schaden...(außer dem budget )
> Trotzdem mag ich die kova+ nicht weil die optisch ist, oder reicht das schon?


 

Doch, denn nicht umso mehr DPI, desto genauer, sondern je mehr DPI desto größer wird die zurückgelegte Strecke = ergo ungenauer !


----------



## Skeksis (14. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Weil man im Betriebsystem immer die neutrale Stellung der Mausgeschwindigkeit halten soll weil es sonst ungenau wird. Dann werden einfach Signale ausgelassen und die Maus ist auf einmal gar nicht mehr so präzise. Ich find das eh Schwachsinnig wenn jemand behauptet das mehr DPI auch genauer sind. Ich treff mit meiner Intelli 1.1 mit 400 DPI auf große Distanz teilweise genauer als die ganzen Highsenser die dann nicht mal das Crosshair ruhig halten können.


 
Ich hab noch nie jemanden mit mehr als 2.000DPI gesehen. Finds auch urunsinnig wenn einem die Marketingstrategen wieder eins von der geilen neuen Maus mit 12.000DPI und buntem Logo erzählen.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie jemanden mit mehr als 2.000DPI gesehen. Finds auch urunsinnig wenn einem die Marketingstrategen wieder eins von der geilen neuen Maus mit 12.000DPI und buntem Logo erzählen.


 

Mein reden. Ich selber zocke seid Jahren mit 400 DPI und Ingame 1.4. Hab da noch nie Probleme bekommen. Sogar im Nahkampf nicht. Da finde ich es manchmal lustig wie die ganzen 1337 Gamer Kiddies mit den 6000+ DPI mal elegant an einem vorbei Aimen und sich dann die Kugeln fangen.


----------



## TFTP100 (15. November 2011)

Also nach euch zu urteilen soll ich mir die Kova+ holen oder was? Aber optisch is doch viel schelchter als laser, oder nur kleiner unterschied? Von der Software ist die ja gleich, oder?
Welches Mousepad nehm ich dann dazu? Roccat Taito fühlt sich rauer an als das razer spytex(oder so)!?
Und ist es normal dass meine MS BT notebook 5000 Maus in BF3 laggt??? Die Logitech m180 nämlich nicht, nur fühlt die sich so billig an....


----------



## Neox (15. November 2011)

Nein, der optische Sensor ist viel besser ! 

Also, ich zähle mal Mäuse mit sehr guten Sensoren auf und du guckst, welche dir am besten mit der Form liegt.

Deathadder; Abyssus (beide Razer), CM Spawn; EC1/EC2 (Zowie); MX518 oder G400; WMO/Intelli 

So, dass sind Mäuse mit ganz passablen Sensoren !


----------



## TFTP100 (15. November 2011)

Neox schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, der optische Sensor ist viel besser !
> 
> Also, ich zähle mal Mäuse mit sehr guten Sensoren auf und du guckst, welche dir am besten mit der Form liegt.
> 
> ...



Aber ich hätte schon gerne mindestens die software von roccat...
Aber auf vielen untergründen sollen optische doch ncihtmal funktionieren!?


----------



## Dan19 (15. November 2011)

Also auf meiner Wii als Untergrund funktioniert meine DeathAdder nicht


----------



## gh0st76 (16. November 2011)

Dan19 schrieb:


> Also auf meiner Wii als Untergrund funktioniert meine DeathAdder nicht


 
Ne Maus gehört ja auch auf ein gutes Mauspad. Nicht auf eine Konsole. 

@TFTP100

Dann musst halt von Roccat eine Maus nehmen wenn du unbedingt die Treiber von denen haben willst. Dann aber viel Spaß mit der Qualität. Wie Neox schon geschrieben hat. Optische sind zuverlässiger als Laser.


----------



## Skeksis (16. November 2011)

Na irgendwann ist auch mal gut. Wie oft haben wir ihm nun gesagt dass er da keinen Gegenwert fürs Geld bekommt. Versuch macht klug. Aber jammer in nem halben Jahr nicht rum wir hätten dich nicht gewarnt.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt schon länger meine 2. Kone+ und bin mit der voll und ganz Zufrieden... 
Mein Kollege hat schon seit langem die Kone und hat mit der auch noch nie Probleme gehabt...

Man sieht zwar das die Ausfallsrate, vor allem bei den Kone's [den alten...] sehr hoch ist, ist aber dennoch ein relativ gutes Produkt...

Außerdem würde ich auch nicht nach Marke oder Aussehen gehen, 
sondern vor allem danach wie das Teil in der Hand liegt und das Handling ist, 
das ist dann letztendlich ausschlaggebend...

Also mein Tipp, 
such dir paar Mäuse raus von denen du denkst das sie alles bieten was du möchtest, 
geh in den nächsten Laden der sie hat und greif dich durch,
Und wenn der Top-Kanditat dann von der Community sofort in der Luft zerfetzt wird,
kannst du dich ja immer noch für den 2.plazierten Erbarmen...^^


----------



## Per4mance (16. November 2011)

ich werf mal noch die G9x in die runde. hab die seit ner weile und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

hatte davor ne G5 erste serie die läuft heute noch  also logitech hält ne ganze weile.


----------



## TFTP100 (16. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ne Maus gehört ja auch auf ein gutes Mauspad. Nicht auf eine Konsole.
> 
> @TFTP100
> 
> Dann musst halt von Roccat eine Maus nehmen wenn du unbedingt die Treiber von denen haben willst. Dann aber viel Spaß mit der Qualität. Wie Neox schon geschrieben hat. Optische sind zuverlässiger als Laser.


 
Hä wieso sind dann alle teuren laser?



Skeksis schrieb:


> Na irgendwann ist auch mal gut. Wie oft haben wir ihm nun gesagt dass er da keinen Gegenwert fürs Geld bekommt. Versuch macht klug. Aber jammer in nem halben Jahr nicht rum wir hätten dich nicht gewarnt.


 Nein werde ich nciht. Was habt ihr denn alle immer gegen die qualität als ich die Logitech x540 gekauft hab haben auch alle rumgeheult dass die sofort am arsch ist und immer  geräusche machne würde... Und was ist jetz nix...



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon länger meine 2. Kone+ und bin mit der voll und ganz Zufrieden...
> Mein Kollege hat schon seit langem die Kone und hat mit der auch noch nie Probleme gehabt...
> 
> Man sieht zwar das die Ausfallsrate, vor allem bei den Kone's [den alten...] sehr hoch ist, ist aber dennoch ein relativ gutes Produkt...
> ...


 Ja hab ich schon die razer naga hat eben nicht die software und features von roccat...
Also gibt es doch roccat mäuse bei den das mausrad länger hält. wenn nich geh ich in laden und bekomm ne neue!



Per4mance schrieb:


> ich werf mal noch die G9x in die runde. hab die seit ner weile und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> hatte davor ne G5 erste serie die läuft heute noch  also logitech hält ne ganze weile.


 Hatte ich in der Hand, gefällt mir nich das breite fette design und wirklich ergonomisch find ich die auch nciht... Also da würd ich lieber die razer naga nehmen...


----------



## gh0st76 (16. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Hä wieso sind dann alle teuren laser?


 
Weil teuer nicht gleich besser ist. Siehe Roccat, Razer und Co.

Oder warum meinst du schwören heute noch soviele Pro´s auf Optische Sensoren? Das gleiche bei 5.1 oder 7.1 Headsets. Wenn die wirklich so gut wären wie die Werbung einen immer vorgaukelt, dann frage ich mich warum bei großen Events immer noch Stereoheadsets zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## TFTP100 (17. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil teuer nicht gleich besser ist. Siehe Roccat, Razer und Co.
> 
> Oder warum meinst du schwören heute noch soviele Pro´s auf Optische Sensoren? Das gleiche bei 5.1 oder 7.1 Headsets. Wenn die wirklich so gut wären wie die Werbung einen immer vorgaukelt, dann frage ich mich warum bei großen Events immer noch Stereoheadsets zum Einsatz kommen.



Aber ich hab schon sehr viel Beschwerden auf amazon über den sensor der kova+ geshen...


----------



## gh0st76 (17. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab schon sehr viel Beschwerden auf amazon über den sensor der kova+ geshen...


 

Gibt auch bei optischen Sensoren verschiedene Hersteller. Ich glaube die Kova hat einen Pixart Sensor der leicht Probleme macht. Die meisten Optischen Mäuse haben halt einen Avago drin. Bei Microsoft sind halt die alten aber zuverlässigen Sensoren drin. Wie schon gesagt. Roccat ist halt ein Hersteller der Gerümpel herstellen lässt was billig in der Produktion ist aber dafür im Verkauf richtig Geld kostet.


----------



## TFTP100 (17. November 2011)

Hmmm, ich glaub ich bleib trotzdem bei der kone+....


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2011)

Die Kone [+] hat eine für mich etwas komisch Form, vorallel links dort wo man den Daumen hintun soll, dazu spinnt die Dpizahl rum.
Seit eij paar Tagen habe ich jetzt die G700 und ich find diese deutlich besser als die Kone[+].


----------



## koxbox (17. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Gibt auch bei optischen Sensoren verschiedene Hersteller. Ich glaube die Kova hat einen Pixart Sensor der leicht Probleme macht. Die meisten Optischen Mäuse haben halt einen Avago drin. Bei Microsoft sind halt die alten aber zuverlässigen Sensoren drin. Wie schon gesagt. Roccat ist halt ein Hersteller der Gerümpel herstellen lässt was billig in der Produktion ist aber dafür im Verkauf richtig Geld kostet.


 
komm ma klar auf die kone+ oida . die blingt so phät, das rockt voll derbe, ey


----------



## TFTP100 (17. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kone [+] hat eine für mich etwas komisch Form, vorallel links dort wo man den Daumen hintun soll, dazu spinnt die Dpizahl rum.
> Seit eij paar Tagen habe ich jetzt die G700 und ich find diese deutlich besser als die Kone[+].



Aber die Software ist nicht so anpassbar :C und die leuchtet nich


----------



## TFTP100 (17. November 2011)

koxbox schrieb:
			
		

> komm ma klar auf die kone+ oida . die blingt so phät, das rockt voll derbe, ey



Genau


----------



## gh0st76 (18. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Aber die Software ist nicht so anpassbar :C und die leuchtet nich


 

Was ihr immer mit der Beleuchtung an einer Maus habt.  Spätestens wenn die Hand zum zocken darauf liegt sieht man davon nichts mehr. 

@koxbox

Klar. Die Beleuchtung ist ja auch das, worauf die Entwickler bei Roccat den größten Wert gelegt haben.  Hätten mal lieber weniger Zeit in die Beleuchtung investieren sollen und dafür mehr in die Qualitätskontrolle.


----------



## Neox (18. November 2011)

AN den Te:

Wenn du zockst wirst du mit einer Intelli 1.1/G400/CM Spawn/DA/EC/Abyssus mehr Spaß haben.

A: Weil leichter, glaub mir nach 4h Kone+ fühlt sich deine Hand an, als ob sie die ganze Zeit gewichte angehoben hat.
B: Weil DU einfach besser treffen wirst, wegen kein accel und die andere *******
C: Du sparst Geld und kannst die in ein neues Game oder so investieren

Ach, ich habe die Kone+ nur auf Arbeit genutzt, in 6 Monaten schon die 4. Zum glück kriegen wir die von der Arbeit gestellt!


----------



## gh0st76 (18. November 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe die Kone+ nur auf Arbeit genutzt, in 6 Monaten schon die 4. Zum glück kriegen wir die von der Arbeit gestellt!


 
In einem halben Jahr nur 4 Stück? Da geht doch noch mehr.  
Ja. Das ist Qualität. Oder wie mal ein Fachmann hier im Forum meinte "kauf die Kone+. Das ist Qualität Made in Germany".  Blöd nur das dieses Einwegprodukt genau wie alle anderen Eingabegeräte in China hergestellt wird. 
Aber gut das Roccat "nur" Peripherie baut und keine Autos.


----------



## lunar19 (18. November 2011)

Ich werf mal nen andren Vorschlag in die Runde: CM Storm Sentinel Advance! Hat die im Startpost erwähnten Eigenschaften...
Link geht vom Handy leider schlecht


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Meine Kone + hat eine besser Qualität als meine BW.


----------



## Neox (18. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> In einem halben Jahr nur 4 Stück? Da geht doch noch mehr.
> Ja. Das ist Qualität. Oder wie mal ein Fachmann hier im Forum meinte "kauf die Kone+. Das ist Qualität Made in Germany".  Blöd nur das dieses Einwegprodukt genau wie alle anderen Eingabegeräte in China hergestellt wird.
> Aber gut das Roccat "nur" Peripherie baut und keine Autos.


 

Sehr geil  


Naja, ich würd mir keine Kone für dem Privatgebrauch kaufen, da kauf ich mir lieber ne 120€ Zowie WMO  Habe letztens mit einem Clanmate gesprochen, irgendein CSS Pro verkauft seine Zowie Intelli


----------



## gh0st76 (19. November 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Habe letztens mit einem Clanmate gesprochen, irgendein CSS Pro verkauft seine Zowie Intelli


 

Gut das ich mir die Intelli von Zowie direkt gekauft habe. Nur leider waren die schnell ausverkauft in schwarz. So ist es halt eine in blau geworden. Aber die Oberfläche ist geil. Die Maus klebt einfach an der Hand.


----------



## TFTP100 (19. November 2011)

hmmm, aber nicmal die 120er haben die software von roccat. Bei der razer mamba geht auch ncih alles von der roccat...


----------



## Dan19 (19. November 2011)

Wenn du die Roccat so toll findest dann kauf sie dir doch einfach? 
Dir werden jetzt schon seit Tagen Mäuse vorgeschlagrn die um einiges besser sind als die Roccat jedoch nimmst du keinen Vorschlag an und hälst an der Roccat fest.
Wenn du umbedingt die Treiber bzw. Software von Roccat haben möchtest, dann musst du dir auch eine Maus von Roccat kaufen.


----------



## Abductee (19. November 2011)

gibts da eigentlich nicht einen universalen maustreiber wo ich spieleprofile einstellen kann?
freeware?


----------



## TOBSLA (19. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der CM Storm Sentinel Zero-G ?


----------



## gh0st76 (19. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> hmmm, aber nicmal die 120er haben die software von roccat. Bei der razer mamba geht auch ncih alles von der roccat...


 

Was meinst jetzt genau mit der 120er? Falls du die Zowie Intelli meinst, die hat eh kein Bling Bling und keinen tollen Treiber. Dafür einen absolut zuverlässigen Sensor und einfach nur das worauf es beim zocken an kommt.


----------



## lunar19 (20. November 2011)

Andere Vorschläge werden übergangen...


----------



## gh0st76 (21. November 2011)

Lass ihn doch. Spätestens nach 2 oder 3 Monaten sucht der dann wieder was weil die Roccat Maus sich in irgendeiner Form verabschiedet hat.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. November 2011)

Also jetz hab ich sie. Die software is shon geil DD
Auf jeden fall enaue als meine alte
Schaun mer mal wie lang des mausra hält
Countdown! Am 28.11.11 geht sie noch...


----------



## gh0st76 (28. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also jetz hab ich sie. Die software is shon geil DD
> Auf jeden fall enaue als meine alte
> Schaun mer mal wie lang des mausra hält
> Countdown! Am 28.11.11 geht sie noch...


 

Und wofür hast du jetzt nach anderen Mäusen hier gefragt wenn du dir die eh kaufst? Ich glaube sowas wie dich nennt man Beratungsresistent. Aber viel Spaß mit dem Einwegprodukt. Die Macken werden nicht lang auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Abufaso (28. November 2011)

57 bzw. 58 Posts umsonst. Du hast dir am Ende das gekauft was du am Anfang vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. November 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> 57 bzw. 58 Posts umsonst. Du hast dir am Ende das gekauft was du am Anfang vorgeschlagen hast.


 

Der wollte halt unbedingt die Software von Roccat. Ist ja klar das kein anderer Hersteller genau diese Software bietet. Nur blöd das der Treiber nicht im Game hilft.  Abgesehen davon. Warum ausgerechnet diesen Treiber? Der von der Razer DeathAdder macht auch nur das gleiche wie der von Roccat. Halt die Möglichkeit bieten die Maus einzustellen. Aber ok. Muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

Ich finde den Logtechtreiber schöner!
Die Kone + hat einfach eine total bescheurte Form und sie wird in 6-8 Wochen Zicken machen (Mal als Tipp).

Was ich mich hierbei frage was will der TE mit so einem Thread?
Er nimmr ja eh das was er haben möchte.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wofür hast du jetzt nach anderen Mäusen hier gefragt wenn du dir die eh kaufst? Ich glaube sowas wie dich nennt man Beratungsresistent. Aber viel Spaß mit dem Einwegprodukt. Die Macken werden nicht lang auf sich warten lassen.



Damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung und bin dann auf die kone+ gestoßen?!


----------



## TFTP100 (30. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Der wollte halt unbedingt die Software von Roccat. Ist ja klar das kein anderer Hersteller genau diese Software bietet. Nur blöd das der Treiber nicht im Game hilft.  Abgesehen davon. Warum ausgerechnet diesen Treiber? Der von der Razer DeathAdder macht auch nur das gleiche wie der von Roccat. Halt die Möglichkeit bieten die Maus einzustellen. Aber ok. Muss man nicht verstehen.



Und wie der um Game hilft! Easyshift + rechte maustaste z.b. Granate?!!


----------



## TFTP100 (30. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den Logtechtreiber schöner!
> Die Kone + hat einfach eine total bescheurte Form und sie wird in 6-8 Wochen Zicken machen (Mal als Tipp).
> 
> Was ich mich hierbei frage was will der TE mit so einem Thread?
> Er nimmr ja eh das was er haben möchte.



Werden wir ja sehen...
Ich finde die form gut.
Nein wenn es was ähnliches gegeben hätte, hätte ich das mit der kone ja doppelt überdacht.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (30. November 2011)

Trippleposts werden nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Dan19 (30. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung und bin dann auf die kone+ gestoßen?!


 
Und jetzt hast du erfahren, dass die Kone+ Mist ist und hast sie dir trotzdem gekauft
Was hat dir dieser Thread also gebracht?


----------



## gh0st76 (30. November 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Und wie der um Game hilft! Easyshift + rechte maustaste z.b. Granate?!!


 

Oh man. Das hat nix mit dem Kone Treiber zu tun. Das kann ich bei jeder Logitech und meiner Deathadder auch. Einfach eine Maustaste belegen.  Soviel zum Thema der Treiber hilft im Game.
Ansonsten wofür mit der EasyShift Funktion Maustasten doppelt und dreifach belegen? Bis du dank EasyShift dein Messer im Game gefunden hast bin ich schon drei mal um dich rum gelaufen, hab noch schnell Limbo getanzt und messer dich dann. Glückwunsch. Was meinst du warum die Tastatur so viele, lustige Dinger hat die sich Tasten nennen?


----------



## TFTP100 (2. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man. Das hat nix mit dem Kone Treiber zu tun. Das kann ich bei jeder Logitech und meiner Deathadder auch. Einfach eine Maustaste belegen.  Soviel zum Thema der Treiber hilft im Game.
> Ansonsten wofür mit der EasyShift Funktion Maustasten doppelt und dreifach belegen? Bis du dank EasyShift dein Messer im Game gefunden hast bin ich schon drei mal um dich rum gelaufen, hab noch schnell Limbo getanzt und messer dich dann. Glückwunsch. Was meinst du warum die Tastatur so viele, lustige Dinger hat die sich Tasten nennen?



Vielleicht bin ich nicht so tastatursicher und drücke teilweise daneben weil ich nervöse bin. Da ist es schon viel angenehmer mit der maus die testen kann man nicht verfehlen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Dezember 2011)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Dezember 2011)

Okay, dann fang ich mal an. Ich wette eine nagelneue Crucial m4 64 GB darauf, dass er nach spätestens 3 Monaten irgendwas an der Kone+ hat und sich danach noch 2 Stück dieser haarlosen Nagetiere mit Tumor holt. Wer macht mit? 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich nicht so tastatursicher und  drücke teilweise daneben weil ich nervöse bin. Da ist es schon viel  angenehmer mit der Maus die testen kann man nicht verfehlen


 
Willst du uns jetzt sagen, dass die Kone+ die einzige Maus ist, die andere Tasten außer Links, Rechts und Mitte hat? Außerdem: Wenn man sich im Nahkampf erschreckt, hilft ein Mausroll nach vorne. 

Sorry, aber solche Leute wie du erinnern mich an Apple-Jünger. Nur das Produkt kaufen, weil es etwas bestimmtes kann aber nicht glauben, dass es andere Produkte auch können.


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, dann fang ich mal an. Ich wette eine nagelneue Crucial m4 64 GB darauf, dass er nach spätestens 3 Monaten irgendwas an der Kone+ hat und sich danach noch 2 Stück dieser haarlosen Nagetiere mit Tumor holt. Wer macht mit?
> 
> Willst du uns jetzt sagen, dass die Kone+ die einzige Maus ist, die andere Tasten außer Links, Rechts und Mitte hat? Außerdem: Wenn man sich im Nahkampf erschreckt, hilft ein Mausroll nach vorne.
> 
> Sorry, aber solche Leute wie du erinnern mich an Apple-Jünger. Nur das Produkt kaufen, weil es etwas bestimmtes kann aber nicht glauben, dass es andere Produkte auch können.



Ich bin kein apple jünger! Die regen mich auch auf!
Vielleicht bin ich zu faul manuell auf bf3 profil umzuschalten?
Ne 64gb crucial m4 hab ich schon! Wie wärs mit nem corsair carbide 500?


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Okay, dann fang ich mal an. Ich wette eine nagelneue Crucial m4 64 GB darauf, dass er nach spätestens 3 Monaten irgendwas an der Kone+ hat und sich danach noch 2 Stück dieser haarlosen Nagetiere mit Tumor holt. Wer macht mit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Haarloses Nagetier mit Tumor.  Na der wollte doch unbedingt den Treiber von Roccat. Weil der doch so toll ist.  Find das lustig das sich einer eine Maus kauft nur wegen dem Treiber. Komisch das ich bei meiner DA auch die Maustasten belegen kann wie ich will. Für den Rest hab ich meine Tastatur. Alleine wenn man sich mal ansieht was für Probleme Roccat immer noch mit der Qualität und dem Treiber haben.


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Haarloses Nagetier mit Tumor.  Na der wollte doch unbedingt den Treiber von Roccat. Weil der doch so toll ist.  Find das lustig das sich einer eine Maus kauft nur wegen dem Treiber. Komisch das ich bei meiner DA auch die Maustasten belegen kann wie ich will. Für den Rest hab ich meine Tastatur. Alleine wenn man sich mal ansieht was für Probleme Roccat immer noch mit der Qualität und dem Treiber haben.



Nich weil man da tasten belegen kann... Weil die profile automatisch umshalten und die total gut in der hand liegt und auch noch leuchtet...


----------



## choolio (4. Dezember 2011)

Das leuchten lenkt eher ab, nützen tut es zumindest nichts. Und wenn du Abend mal nen Film am rechner gucken möchtest, wirst du dir wünschen, keine blinke blinke Maus auf dem Schreibtisch liegen zu haben.   Und das mit den Profilen kann man mMn bei so gut wie jeder aktuellen Maus einrichten. Abgesehen davon, dass man Makros wirklich lieber auf der Tastatur speichern sollte als auf der Maus, die is zum aimen, da würd ich die Hand nicht auch noch mit rumtasten ablenken


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Nich weil man da tasten belegen kann... Weil die profile automatisch umshalten und die total gut in der hand liegt und auch noch leuchtet...


 

Wo ist das Problem an der Maus eine Taste zu drücken um Profile umzustellen? Klar. Ist unglaublich viel Arbeit. Gut in der Hand liegen viele Mäuse. Die DA oder die Zowie EC1 ist das bequemste was mir unter die Finger gekommen ist. 
Das leuchten ist natürlich ausschlaggebend.  Wenn die Hand da drauf liegt sieht man davon eh nichts mehr. Bei meiner DA leuchtet auch das Mausrad und das Logo. Hab ich mir die deswegen gekauft? Nö. Einfach nur wegen der Form und dem Sensor.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Dezember 2011)

Was wollt ihr mit profilen? ich stell die Tastenbelegung in jedem spiel einmal ein und das wars. und sobald das spiel startet passt auch immer die belegung. und zu makros allgemein ich hab gestern meine g15 in rente geschickt und mir einfach die illuminated gekauft weil diese ganzen g-tasten hab ich nie benutzt und das wird bei meiner deathadder nicht anders sein. makros sind nur spielereien die kein schwein braucht und die meisten die sie wirklich wollen oder brauchen versuchen damit ihr nicht vorhandenes können auszugleichen. und wenn jemand ne maus wegen den lichtern kauft der ist eh in einem alter wo mehr auf show und angeberei wertgelegt wird von wegen oh schau mal meine maus kann die farben wechseln.


----------



## choolio (4. Dezember 2011)

Naja, Makros können schon "sinnvoll" sein. Hab ne ganze zeit lang WoW quasi komplett ohne Maus dafür mit einigen Makros gezckt. In RPG´s ist man da einfach schneller als mit der Maus, wenn mans kann. Aber an der Maus hat sowas nichts zu suchen. Höchstens noch ein Speicher für Spielspezifische DPI-Einstellungen. Das ist ja auch ein Profil


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ich stell die dpi einmal ein wie ich es am besten finde und das wars die wird nichtmehr verändert egal welches game.  Vielleicht bin ich da auch nur eine Ausnahme.


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:
			
		

> Trippleposts werden nicht gern gesehen.


Geht aber nicht anders mit der App?!


----------



## choolio (4. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also ich stell die dpi einmal ein wie ich es am besten finde und das wars die wird nichtmehr verändert egal welches game.  Vielleicht bin ich da auch nur eine Ausnahme.


 
Prinzipiell schon... Was das arbeiten unter Windoof angeht. InGame aber gerade nicht. Da macht so ein DPI Schalter schon extrem viel Sinn. Ich hab zB eine Einstellung wo ich die DPI direkt auf MAX hochprügeln kann. Das ist ungemein vorteilhaft zB bei BF3 wenn man in diversen Panzern/Helis/Jets sitzt. Man kanns Rohr einfach schneller drehen


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Dezember 2011)

ich benutz unter windoof die gleiche Einstellung wie bei cod,bfbc,batman,c&c usw.  wenns irgenwo bissl schneller oder langsamer sein muss kann man ja die empfindlichkeit im spiel ändern. naja egal jeder zockt anders.


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also ich stell die dpi einmal ein wie ich es am besten finde und das wars die wird nichtmehr verändert egal welches game.  Vielleicht bin ich da auch nur eine Ausnahme.


 

Ich hab auch einen festen DPI Wert und Ingame halt 1. Wenn ich es schneller möchte, dann mach ich das halt über das On the fly Sensitivity Gedönse von der DeathAdder.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Dezember 2011)

Das mach ich auch nicht.
Wie gesagt einmal Eingestellt und das wars, eventuell in jedem Spiel selber nochmal bissl nachjustiert, aber am Treiber selber nicht.
Funktionsmäßig ist die DA für mich eindeutig total Oversized, aber die Form allein war es mir Wert.


----------



## choolio (4. Dezember 2011)

Na, ich wollte euch auch gar nicht prinzipiell widersprechen. Ich meinte nur, dass zwei oder 3 sofort auswählbare DPI-Werte schon sinnig sein können. Ich hae auch für alle Spiele einen festen DPI Wert, allerdings auch wie gesagt bei BF3 einen auswählbaren extrem hohen. Den kann ich dann sofort anwählen wenn ich zb in einen Panzer steige. Im MP kann und ist das sehr wichtig, weil man hier keine Zeit hat in die Optionen zu gehen um die Werte nur fürs fahren zu verstellen. Und nach dem Aussteigen dann das selbe Spiel wieder?

Da drück ich dann lieber erst einen Knopf auf der Maus um die DPI zu maximieren und dann "e".  Dann kann ich den Panzerkopf sehr schnell drehen. Und wenn ich wieder aussteige drücke ich meinen Maus Knopf und habe meine optimaler Aiming-Einstellungen.

Aber das ist ja die einfachste Art von Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Das brauch ich an einer Maus. Keine extrem hohen Werte, blinken oder Makros


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Dezember 2011)

Zu BF3 kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich es nicht spiele. Aber hab das mal bei einem Kumpel ausprobiert. Selbst da komm ich ohne Probleme mit einem DPI Setting aus. Spiel da doch lieber das alte Modern Warfare.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Und wie der um Game hilft! Easyshift + rechte maustaste z.b. Granate?!!


 
Ich weiss, bin spät dran. Aber hier musste ich auch mal herzlich lachen. 

Meine 25€ Lasermaus kann das auch. Ist definitiv kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Kone. 
Hätte damals auch fast die Kone (damals noch mit deutlich weniger DPI und nochmal leicht schlechterer Software) gekauft. Glücklicherweise bin ich dann aber, in einer damals aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH, auf einige andere Mäuse gestoßen. Hatte mich dann für die Sharkoon Fireglider entschieden, die bis heute ihren Dienst zu voller Zufriedenheit erfüllt. Treiber sind identisch mit der A4Tech X7  und funktionieren auch recht gut. Nur vor dem Spielen sollte man unbedingt die Konfiguration auf den Onboard-Speicher schieben und das Programm beenden. Kann sonst Probleme beim DPI switchen geben.

EDIT: Apropos Gaming Maus. Hätte da auch mal eine Frage: Gibt es etwas in der Art der Fireglider nur mit 2-4 mehr Seitentasten und mindestens 5000DPI? Bin, bedingt durch meinen Wiedereinstieg in den eSport, nämlich mitlerweile ziemlich am Limit angelangt. Tasten sind alle schon belegt (bin bekennender "Mausspieler". D. h. bei mir läuft einiges über die Maus ab) und die interpolierte Abtastrate von 3.600 DPI ist mir mitlerweile auch etwas zu wenig (vorallem in Games, in denen man keine Maussensitivität einstellen kann). 
Gibt es da bis auf die Razer Naga etwas? Form- und Gewichtstechnisch wollte ich gerne beim simplen Design der Fireglider bleiben. Mausrad darf ruhig etwas breiter sein, sollte aber sonst über die selben Materialeigenschaften verfügen.


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

Ha! Sie ist immenrnoch ohne Probleme  und hat ein Freund gefunden: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ha! Sie ist immenrnoch ohne Probleme  und hat ein Freund gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Na Wahnsinn. Das Ding ist gerade mal 2 Monate alt.  Trotzdem bleibt das Gerümpel der Firma in meinen Augen billigster Schrott der zu teuer verkauft wird.

Das Taito ist auch nur ein 0815 Pad. Da hätte man auch ein QcK nehmen können. Das Taito war bei mir nach einem halben Jahr durch dank Wellengang. Mein QcK Heavy ist 5 Jahre alt und tut es immer noch.


----------

